#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Tips to secure your computers from hackers!

## Bhavya

Sadly in this internet era computers become more vulnerable to cyber crimes, hackers can easily attack our Computers in several ways. Most of us don't take proper action to protect our computers from hackers. But I we take proper action we can safeguard our computers from cyber attacks.

Follow these tips to secure your computers from hackers.


Install anti-virus software for your computer also regularly update and use it.Keep your windows up to date with the latest versionTurn on the windows firewall on computersUse the latest version web browserStay away from phishing emailsUse the malicious software removal tool in your windowsUse a boot CD to protect your PC from hidden malware.

----------

